# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  chat room help

## Tristan

I have registered for the chatroom but I have no password.  
I assumed the registeriing software would send me a password but it has not done so yet.
I may have made the mistake of asking it to send it to my yahoo rather than my home account.
Any help would be great.

Tristan

----------


## Ricco

HI, Tristan.

You didn't sy how long ago you applied.  I think mine took a couple of days to come through and that was to my ISP mail account.  If you still don't receive anything then contact the webmaster - Niall Ferney.

PS Don't forget, he likes a weekend off like the rest of us.   :Wink:

----------


## Tristan

Thanks.  I applied last night so I will leave it a couple of days and wait and see what happens.

Tristan

----------

